# site maintenance



## DanMcG (Jul 18, 2012)

Why is site maintenance done during prime evening time? can't it be done in the wee hours of the night like every other site?
9 pm east coast and 3 members on the site after a 15-20 maintenance shut down.

Rant off


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 18, 2012)

I wondered the exact same thing. :confused:


~Martin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 18, 2012)

X3


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 18, 2012)

southernsausage said:


> Quit Bitchin'...Get a Life!!! For me, lifes too short to worry about a brief interruption in a leisurely and free service!



Don't go there SS. You ain't been here long enough.


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 18, 2012)

Its all Good...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 18, 2012)

It is an issue, it happens quite frequently, usually earlier in the day.
Not really a big deal if your just browsing the forum, but if your in the middle of a long post and lose everything, then it is a real bummer.
As Dan said, most sites do maintenance in the off hours, or at the very least, they give members a warning prior to the shut-down.
Either would be a very welcome courtesy.


~Martin


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 18, 2012)

We asked if they can do it over night and they said they do it during the day while they have all the staff there in case there is a problem.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 19, 2012)

The result, if you haven't seen it yet, is an alteration on posting Qviews in messages, definitely slicker and more protective for the board, and I am sure many other fixes and mods too.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2012)

I noticed one difference. If I had to go back into a Post more then once to Edit or make a change, I would have to Refresh the Page to make the changes. Now I can go back multiple times and edit at will...JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 19, 2012)

Not bad, I found my way, so it can't be all that bad.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 19, 2012)

Updates occur on Thursdays unless it's a major bug fix that has to be done immediately.  The only constant is change, electronic media included.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 19, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> or at the very least, they give members a warning prior to the shut-down.
> 
> ~Martin



Like Martin said give a damn heads you would ya please. they must be capable of sending out a Pm to all the members saying "we'll be doing PM at X pm pst and it will last for x amount of minutes."


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 26, 2012)

It just happened again and has happened several times since Dan started this thread.
Shutting everything down abruptly without notice sure doesn't seem like a friendly way to welcome newcomers during prime time. 
I was in the middle of a long post about kippered trout and I lost everything!!! I won't attempt to post it again tonight!! :mad:
Sure seems pretty inconsiderate!

~Martin :confused:


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 26, 2012)

yea..  they got me last night


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 27, 2012)

Well today they Fixed who knows what but now an OLD PROBLEM is Back...If I want to Edit a post more than once, I have to Refresh the page before it will let me type any changes...This was fixed just recently...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 27, 2012)

I wish they'd switch to real forum software like vbulletin!
I hope that remark doesn't get me banded, there's a lot of money at stake! LOL :biggrin:
So, if I disappear, you'll all know why!!! 

~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Jul 27, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I wish they'd switch to real forum software like vbulletin!
> I hope that remark doesn't get me banded, there's a lot of money at stake! LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Martin.....  I'm sure it will get worse before it gets better.....  It will be interesting when it gets better.....


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 27, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> *Well today they Fixed who knows what* but now an OLD PROBLEM is Back...If I want to Edit a post more than once, I have to Refresh the page before it will let me type any changes...This was fixed just recently...JJ


Well they didn't fix the problem with pictures not showing up! so yea who knows what they fixed!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 27, 2012)

Got me last night and do we really think it'll get better? They just flip flop the problems each time there's a maintenance.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 27, 2012)

Back in the good old days we were on  VBulletin


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 28, 2012)

I can upload multiple pictures at once now, saves a guy like me a ton of time because as you know, I take a lot of pictures. Love that new addition.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 28, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Back in the good old days we were on  VBulletin


 Gary wasn't it the VBulletin Platform that was responsible for the Big Crash, where everybody lost all their Qview, Links and Recipes? I'll take 30 minutes of random down time here and there over losing it all...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 28, 2012)

If vbulletin is properly backed-up, it's impossible to lose everything.

~Martin


----------

